# Edelbrock EP4B



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone ever used a pre 1965 EP4B intake? How does it compare to stock iron? I noticed recently it does not fit with HEI without some fancy modifications? I have read about the p4b for 1965+, just wondering if anyone has experienced the 61-64 version.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My friend is trying to sell one, no luck, has the big runner in the back. If you don't mind running a small dizzy, it could work. I run a P4B on mine, it's not as high flowing as original or a performer, but I don't care, got it right, and I'm not doing any dyno time. Good intake by me.
It's not a bad intake like the SP2P for the SBC, that intake is choked down bad.


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

i got the orig on now. works well with the hei dizzy, i just thought that the EP4B would be the better intake. just want some input. It is the only intake available other than a tri power or offy dual carb. Thanks for your input JS


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Only intake available where? Summit has all the intakes you want, and other sources. Or do you meen local/used?
Many on here claim the cast iron stock intakes flow better than the performer intake. What intake is on it now?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pontiac factory iron intakes are very good as they are, especially if you take the time and effort to port match them to your heads. My 461 is making right at 500 hp with one. Unless you've "cammed" the motor enough to move the torque band quite a bit higher in the rpm range, chances are no currently available aftermarket manifold is going to perform a lot better than the factory intake. Quire a few of them have been found to be significantly worse, power wise. If you do need higher rpm due to the cam, then a single plane manifold might be warranted. Just be aware there's no such thing as a free lunch - you're going to pay for that higher rpm power by giving up some low end torque.

Bear


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

Jestang, you may be confusing the EP4B with the p4b. 1964 and earlier heads required a longer intake due to the coolant runners waaaaaay at the back. the EP4B (produced until 1971) was for 61-64 (maybe 59-64) pontiacs. There are a plethera of 1965 and later intakes on Summits website but if you try and find one for a 64 or earlier you will be outta luck. I just had to double check summit. if you look carefully at the summit kit you will notice the intake gaskets are for a 65 and newer. Belive me i tried to find one when i started building my 389.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

There are other issues with pre 65 intakes too, they wont fit the later heads. Sort of like pre 67 heads having a different valve inclination angle so you cant use them easily on post 67 engines without changing the valve relief in the pistons. Used to be I could find early Tri Power intakes everywhere, havent seen one in 20 years.

I dont see why the EP4B would be a bad intake or it wouldnt work. If you have it, try it.


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

Agreed. I did find a 63 tripower with carbs for 1200 but thats a little much for me. also found a dual quad original offy too but that was early in the build when i had to concentrate funds to other engine parts.


----------

